# Vostoks - What Do These Dial Markings/Picture Represent?



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I've these two incoming and I was wondering what the dials represent.

This one was sold as a "Wostok Aircraft". Does it represent a particular aeroplane or commemorate a flight? The 12 marker looks like compass markings and is the same as on the Raketa "Polar Star" watch.










Amphibia. I have seen this patten on other Russian/USSR watches. I'm assuming it's the pattern you see on water at sunrise and sunset. Does the unusual shaped 12 marker and red V mean anything?










Cheers All.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Alex, sorry I can't help with the questions... But had to say that these are both very good examples of quite unusual Vostoks. The 2 o'clock crown case is great, but seldom shows up in this good condition, and the Amphibia is also quite scarce - an antimagnetic with a great case shape and cool dial.

Both good catches, IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This is purely out of memory and I would have to check my claim but I believe the first one has something to do with Aeroflot. No particular flight/mark/feat.

The second one is beautiful!! I have no reference for that one and I don't think it should represent anything in particular but it does remind me of some WW2 Victory commemorative Vostoks:



















Not at all alike but I immediately thought of these ones because of the central pattern going from 12 to 6... The V could stand for Victory, a well known WW2 symbol (V day for the allies in Europe). I doubt very much that it is though, Vostok is very explicit about a dial when they meant anything by it...


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I see, thanks. A search of google images for Vostok Aeroflot did reveal a photo of a watch the same as mine. I couldn't find anything on the Anti-magnetic. Does anyone know of a good reference for Vostok's or Soviet watches in general? Someone must have written a book or a website that lists all the different types.

I have wanted a white Vostok for ages. :man_in_love: I keep looking at the modern Vostoks with the Ministry cases, but something is stopping me from pushing the buy button. Not sure what.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> I see, thanks. A search of google images for Vostok Aeroflot did reveal a photo of a watch the same as mine. I couldn't find anything on the Anti-magnetic. Does anyone know of a good reference for Vostok's or Soviet watches in general? Someone must have written a book or a website that lists all the different types.
> 
> I have wanted a white Vostok for ages. :man_in_love: I keep looking at the modern Vostoks with the Ministry cases, but something is stopping me from pushing the buy button. Not sure what.


There's a book by Juri Levemberg about Russian watches with lot's of pics. Not something I would recommend though, that book is pretty much a made up by him catalogue of how rare and much a watch should cost (in his mind... insane prices for Vostoks on his webshop)

Give up hopes of grabbing a full catalogue of Vostok watches. There are almost infinite combinations! When you think you've seen them all, someone comes along asking about one no one had seen before. This website is a good reference though: http://ussrtime.com/

Regarding the new ones, I do understand what you mean. They are nice but they lack something... I had a few Vostoks in the past and the ones I regret letting go were all from the Soviet era. No second thoughts for the others. Still, there are lot's of white dialed Vostoks, old and new (be careful not to mistake a white dial for a silver one, some of ebay's pictures are hard to tell apart). I had this Rodina:



















I can't remember who I sold it to but I believe it was to someone on "the other forum".


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've got one of those green Boctok's (mine isn't antimag), though I never gave any thought that the dial might mean anything.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

pg tips said:


> I've got one of those green Boctok's (mine isn't antimag), though I never gave any thought that the dial might mean anything.


It's really, really nice! BTW, are those applied numbers or are they just painted on the dial, just like all the other (most) Vostoks?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I've got one of those green Boctok's (mine isn't antimag), though I never gave any thought that the dial might mean anything.
> ...


Having seen the picture,I'm wondering if they may be what you might call ''Raised''.This where the numeral shapes have been pushed out from the back of the dial.

Basically a stamping process,I bought a handwind Sekonda with a dial like this recently







.

What say you though PG ?.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Good call littlealex, had a good look through a loop and they do indeed look like they are pressed into the dial from the reverse side. It has stopped working (or that should be failed to start I guess as it's sat in a box for a year or two) so I'm gonna have to have it in bits anyway so I'll check it out.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

littlealex said:


> Having seen the picture,I'm wondering if they may be what you might call ''Raised''.This where the numeral shapes have been pushed out from the back of the dial.
> 
> Basically a stamping process,I bought a handwind Sekonda with a dial like this recently
> 
> ...


Oh I see! Makes a lot more sense too, I was having a hard time picturing a Soviet watch this old with such a detail! Thanks for that!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I suppose the pattern down the middle is stamped from the rear. They must have thought, may as well stamp the numbers too.

Have you got a photo of your Sekonda littlealex? It would be nice to see it.


----------

